# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الفرق بين الموبايل والمرأة

## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*

سئل أحدهم عن الفرقبين الموبايل والمرأة فكانت الإجابه كالتالي: 
1- الأثنين بيعملوا وجع الرأس 2- موديلاتهم كثيرة  3- فواتيرهم عديدة ومكلفة 4- دايماً يرنو  بدرجات وأشكال5- ميزتهم الكلام ونقل الاخبار6- الجيل الجديد أجمل بس أغلى7- ذاكرة الأثنين قوية جداً8- الاثنين ما تستغني عنهم  
بس الموبايل فيه ميزة يتفوق بها على المرأة وهي انك تقدر تضعه علىالصامت أو تقفلهالمرأة لا يوجد بها هذة الميزة المهمه :)





*

----------


## acba77

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*جميلة مع فايق احترامنا للمرأة
                        	*

----------

